# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση LG] m227wd monitor tv

## EMUDELTA

Χαιρετίζω την παρέα. θα ήθελα την βοηθειά σας με μια τηλεώραση lg m227wd.Πρόκειτε για μια monitor tv η οποία στην αρχή είχε πρόβλημα με τον οπίσθιο φωτισμό και πολύ απλά δοκιμάζοντας τισ εξόδους του inverter, με μια λάμπα που έχω ως ανταλακτικό βρήκα ότι έκοβε τον φωτισμό από μια εξοδο καθώς η λάμπα της συγκεκριμένης εξόδου ήταν καμένη.Τώρα λειτουργεί κανονικά ο οπίσθιος φωτίσμος και έχω πρόβλημα με τα κανάλια, δηλαδή κάνω αυτόματο συντονισμό βρήσκει τα κανάλια όμως δεν έχω εικόνα σε κανένα εκτός από τα ξένα (DW,TV5 κτλ.) παρατήρησα ότι όταν βάζω να παίξει κάποιο ξένο κανάλι που μου δείνει εικόνα, δίπλα από τον αριθμό του καναλιού βγάζει ένα mpeg ενώ όταν βάζω κάποιο ελληνικό δεν μου το βγάζει αυτό.Η τηλεώραση αυτή ήταν σε αποθήκευση για το πρόβλημα με τον οπίσθιο φωτισμό και δούλευε κανονικά πριν το πάθει.
Καμιά ιδέα τι μπόρει να φταίει;

----------


## manolo

Ένα reset to factory settings και μετά ένα firmware update ίσως...

----------


## EMUDELTA

Σε ευχαριστώ για την γρήγορη απάντησή σου.Εχω κανεί reset to factory settings αλλά δεν έγινε τίποτα, τώρα με το firmware update αν μπορεις να μου πεις το πώς γίνετε καθώς έχει μια usb είσοδο αλλά από κάτω της γράφει service only

----------


## manolo

Στο επίσημο site της LG, έχει και οδηγίες και το firmware που φοράει το μόνιτορ σου..

----------


## EMUDELTA

Θα το κοιτάξω, να σε καλά σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## manolo

> Στο επίσημο site της LG, έχει και οδηγίες και το firmware που φοράει το μόνιτορ σου..


Άκυρο το προηγούμενο...Δεν είναι το firmware. Απλά ο driver... :Sad:

----------


## andyferraristi

Μανόλη συνήθως δυστυχώς δεν κυκλοφορούν firmware για monitor TVs ...

----------


## Painter

Το πιθανοτερο ειναι να μην υποστηριζει τα mpeg4 αλλα μονο mpeg2.
Τα καναλια που εχεις εικονα μαλλον ειναι mpeg2 και γι'αυτο βλεπεις εικονα.
Εχεις μεγαλες πιθανοτητες να δεις εικονα με ενα module neotion αλλα και παλι αυτο θα σε καλυψει μονο για SD καναλια.
Η καλυτερη λυση κατα την αποψη μου ειναι να χρησιμοποιησεις ξεχωριστο stb με hdmi εξοδο και θα εισαι μια χαρα. Σε αυτη την περιπτωση καλου κακου παρε stb συμβατο και με dvb-t2.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## manolo

> Μανόλη συνήθως δυστυχώς δεν κυκλοφορούν firmware για monitor TVs ...


Έχεις δίκιο Αντρέα...όντως έτσι είναι..
Στέφανε, απ' ότι κατάλαβα όμως δεν είχε τέτοιο θέμα αρχικά. Αυτό προέκυψε τώρα τελευταία απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω από το 1ο post..άρα δεν τίθεται θέμα συμβατότητας..λογικά το monitor υποστηρίζει και MPEG4..

----------


## Painter

Πραγματι απο οτι προλαβα να δω (απο το κινητο..) υποστηριζει και mpeg4/avc.
Πιστευω πως οι παραμετροι του video encoding των καναλιων που δεν του δουλευουν αλλαξαν κατα το διαστημα που η tv εμεινε αποθηκευμενη οποτε απλα θα πρεπει να σβησει τις μνημες των καναλιων και να ξανασκαναρει προκειμενου να αποθηκευτουν με τις τρεχουσες παραμετρους.


Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## EMUDELTA

Καλημέρα και σας ευχαριστώ για απαντήσεις σας. Φίλε painter αν κατάλαβα καλά εννοείς να κάνω επαναφορά σε εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις και αυτόματη αναζήτηση καναλιών. Αν ναι τότε αυτό δεν αλλάζει κάτι γιατί το έχω κάνει, έκτος αν μιλάς για κάτι άλλο.

----------


## Painter

Ναι, αυτό ακριβώς εννοώ.

Ξανακοίταξα να βρώ τα χαρακτηριστικά της αλλα δεν μπορώ να πω πως διαφωτίστικα με τις πληροφορίες που βρήκα σχετικα με την υποστήριξη Mpeg4.
Στο επίσημο Ελληνικό manual http://gscs-b2c.lge.com/downloadFile...M000213897.pdf δεν αναφέρει κάτι.

Σε forums όμως βρήκα το παρακάτω (chrome translate απο Πολωνικό forum)

************************ 
*LG M227WDP-PC unblock USB under divx*

I checked on the LG website. M227WD-PZ has only MPEG-2, and M227WDP-PC has MPEG-4. They are only decoders of terrestrial or cable-not satellite TV. Satellite signal only from a separate decoder through inputs eg. HDMI. ...

***********************
Απο παλιό πόστ σε Ελληνικο φόρουμ βρήκα τα παρακάτω:
·  Ο/Η ΜΑΡΙΑ λέει: 
Πέμπτη, 18 Αύγουστος 2011 στις 23:43
ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ! ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ LG 22΄MONT.M227WD ΕΚΔΟΣΗ ΛΟΓΙΣΜΙΚΟΥ V3.08.1 ΕΒΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΙΑΣΕ Α ΑΝΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ ΤΑ ΨΗΦΙΑΚΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΒΑΖΩ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΨΗΦΙΑΚΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΗΧΟ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ HD. TA ΨΗΦΙΑΚΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ RIK ΤΑ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ. ΔΕΝ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΑΝΤΕΝΝΑ MEGA Κ.Τ.Λ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ! ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΚΩΔΙΚΟΠΟΙΗΤΗ MPEG4 Ή ΟΧΙ. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!
·  Ο/Η stauros100 λέει: 
Παρασκευή, 23 Δεκέμβριος 2011 στις 0:37
Εχω την lg m227wd-pz και στην αναζήτηση βρίσκω όλα τα ψηφιακά κανάλια (ετ1, νετ, ετ3, και της digea) αλλα για κάποιο περίεργο ρόλο δε δείχνει την εικόνα. Εψαξα και είδα ότι έχει dvb-t, αυτό δεν χρειάζεται για να τα παρακολουθώ κανονικά?? 

************


Φοβάμαι πως όταν την χρησιμοποιούσες τα κανάλια ήταν ακόμη MPEG2 οπότε η μόνη λύση είναι να βάλεις εξωτερικό κουτί ή με περίπου 30€ να βάλεις μία Neotion FTA+ NP4 Cam Module αλλα με μεγαλύτερη καθυστέρηση στο zapping και χωρίς να μπορείς να δείς HD.
Απο τα κανάλια που έχω αποθηκευμένα (Αθήνα) βλέπω πως mpeg2 είναι τα: BBC, DW TV5 kai RIK.
Προφανώς αυτά είναι τα μόνα που μπορείς να δείς.

----------


## nyannaco

Για την ιστορία, η Digea εξέπεμπε από την αρχή σε MPEG4, οπότε αν τα έβλεπε κάποια στιγμή έχει DVB-T2.
Το ερώτημα είναι αν όντως ισχύει ότι έπιανε τα MPEG4, ή υπάρχει παρεξήσηση σε αυτό, και η συσκευή έχει μόνο απλό DVB-T... μάλλον αυτό μου φαίνεται το πιο πιθανό.

----------


## manolo

Φίλε Νίκο, το DVB-T και το DVB-Τ2 δεν έχει να κάνει με την υποστήριξη ή όχι του MPEG4 αλλά με την ταχύτητα μετάδοσης δεδομένων και την χωρητικότητα των καναλιών σε ένα συγκεκριμένο bandwidth..

----------

nyannaco (22-05-18)

----------


## manolo

Μάλιστα το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο monitor είναι παλιό οπότε θεωρώ απίθανο να υποστηρίζει DVB-T2. Μόνο DVB-T υποστηρίζει αλλά όπως ανέφερα και παραπάνω δεν έχου καμία σχέση αυτά τα δύο standards μετάδοσης-εκπομπής με το MPEG-2 ή MPEG-4.

----------


## nyannaco

Φίλε Μανόλη, σε ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση.
Αναδιατυπώνω λοιπόν:

Για την ιστορία, η Digea εξέπεμπε από την αρχή σε MPEG4, οπότε αν τα έβλεπε κάποια στιγμή, έχει αποκωδικοποιητή MPEG4.
Το ερώτημα είναι αν όντως ισχύει ότι έπιανε τα MPEG4, ή υπάρχει παρεξήσηση σε αυτό, και η συσκευή έχει μόνο αποκωδικοποιητή MPEG2... μάλλον αυτό μου φαίνεται το πιο πιθανό.

----------


## manolo

Κατά 99%, το μοντέλο αυτό έχει MPEG-4 tuner οπότε τα έπιανε αρχικά τα κανάλια της Digea. Αλλού είναι το πρόβλημα.. :Confused1:  Δεν ξέρω αν εκεί με την επισκευή που έγινε μήπως πειράχτηκαν κατά λάθος τα IC των MPEG codecs...απλά ένα σενάριο...Ξαναδές το menu στις ρυθμίσεις μήπως εκεί έχει πειραχτεί κάποια παράμετρος κατά λάθος και δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα μη θέασης των συγκεκριμένων καναλιών.

----------


## EMUDELTA

Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας και συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση στις απάντήσεις μου, είναι λόγο δουλειας.
Φίλε manolo δεν μπορεί να έγινε κάποιο λάθος στην επισκευή καθώς το μόνο που πειραξα είναι η μια λάμπα και αυτές είναι με φισάκια.
Εντωμεταξύ όσο και άν ψάχνω να βρώ τί έχει mpeg2 ή mpeg4 δεν βρήσκω άκρη πουθενά και συγνώμη που ξέχασα να πώ ότι στα κανάλια που δεν υπάρχει εκπομπή αν και τα βρήσκει σαν κανάλια (mega, ant1, star...)  κόβει βόλτες ένα συνεφάκι που λέει *υπηρεσία HD*.Παίζει κάποιο ρόλο αυτό;

----------


## manolo

Εντάξει απλά τα ανέφερα μήπως πειράχτηκε κάτι κατά λάθος... Νομίζω όμως ότι τελικά το monitor είναι DVB-T όπως είχα αναφέρει παραπάνω, αλλά έκανα λάθος και τελικά υποστηρίζει MPEG-2 μόνο.. Μπερδεύτηκα επειδή κάπου αναφέρθηκε ότι πριν όλα τα κανάλια έπαιζαν κανονικά. Αυτό το μοντέλο έγινε release το 2009 και νομίζω ήταν πριν γίνει η μετάβαση σε MPEG-4 encoding γι' αυτό και τα έβλεπες κανονικά...Φοβάμαι ότι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και πολλά... :Sad:

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε EMUDELTA,σύμφωνα με τ΄ επίσημο Service Manual της LG η τηλεόρασή σου υποστηρίζει σύστημα DVB-T (ID-TV) αλλά γι΄ εκπομπή COFDM(Coded Orthogonal Frequency Division Multiplexing) κι όχι εκπομπή  σημάτων Υψηλής Ευκρίνειας (H.D.) που εκπέμπει σήμερα η Digea, αλλάκι η ΕΡΤ1 – ΕΡΤ2 – Κανάλι της ΒΟΥΛΗΣ & ΕΡΤ HD.Γι΄ αυτό αν θέλεις να βλέπεις όλα τα κανάλια εκτός από τα BBC, DW, TV5 και το ΡΙΚ που βλέπεις έως σήμερα, όπως γράφει και στη 7η απάντηση ο φίλος ο Στέφανος,  καλό είναι ν΄ αγοράσεις έναν αποκωδικοποιητή MPEG4 με την ένδειξη ΄΄HD΄΄ (νομίζω ότι κυκλοφορούν και mini αυτοκόλλητοι για να τοποθετηθούν πάνω στις τηλεοράσεις), και κατ΄ αυτό το τρόπο θα ξεπεράσεις το πρόβλη-μα που σου δημιουργεί ο τύπος αποκωδικοποίησης που κάνει η τηλεόρασή σου.Φιλικά.            Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## EMUDELTA

Νομίζω ότι ο φίλος Δημήτρης Καρουσης εξήγησε το θέμα απ' άκρη σ' άκρη. Ευχαριστώ όλους σας για το ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Papas00zas

> Φίλε EMUDELTA,σύμφωνα με τ΄ επίσημο Service Manual της LG η τηλεόρασή σου υποστηρίζει σύστημα DVB-T (ID-TV) αλλά γι΄ εκπομπή COFDM(Coded Orthogonal Frequency Division Multiplexing) κι όχι εκπομπή  σημάτων Υψηλής Ευκρίνειας (H.D.) που εκπέμπει σήμερα η Digea, αλλάκι η ΕΡΤ1 β ΕΡΤ2 β Κανάλι της ΒΟΥΛΗΣ & ΕΡΤ HD.Γι΄ αυτό αν θέλεις να βλέπεις όλα τα κανάλια εκτός από τα BBC, DW, TV5 και το ΡΙΚ που βλέπεις έως σήμερα, όπως γράφει και στη 7η απάντηση ο φίλος ο Στέφανος,  καλό είναι ν΄ αγοράσεις έναν αποκωδικοποιητή MPEG4 με την ένδειξη ΄΄HD΄΄ (νομίζω ότι κυκλοφορούν και mini αυτοκόλλητοι για να τοποθετηθούν πάνω στις τηλεοράσεις), και κατ΄ αυτό το τρόπο θα ξεπεράσεις το πρόβλη-μα που σου δημιουργεί ο τύπος αποκωδικοποίησης που κάνει η τηλεόρασή σου.Φιλικά.            Δημήτρης Καρούσης


Μια στιγμη....απόσο ξέρω η DIGEA εκπέμπει με COFDM οπότε δεν έχει θεωρητικα πρόβλημα.ΕΝΔΕΧΕΤΑΙ όμως αν βλέπει κάτι για υπηρεσία HD να έχει κρυφό μενού.Το λέω αυτό γιατί κατα τύχη είχα βρει έτσι κρυφό μενού σε μια panasonic που έχω μοντέλο 2010....

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Στο παραπάνω post έχει δίκιο ο συνάδελφος εφόσον όπως αναγράφει έχει κιι ιδίαν πείρα (φυσικά γι΄ άλλο μοντέλο κι άλλη μάρκα, αλλά πάντα αναφερόμενος σε προϊόντα Άπω Ανατολής).
Ας κοιτάξεις αν υπάρχει και κρυφό menu αλλιώς καταλήγεις στη λύση που πρότεινα.
Φιλικά.
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## EMUDELTA

Απ'όσο έιδα φίλε μου Δημήτρη, κρυφό menu δεν βρήκα αλλά αφού είναι κρυφό θα πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος για να το εμφανίσεις που δεν γνωρίζω εκτός και μπορέι να με διαφωτήσει κανείς.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Τρόπος εισαγωγής στο μενού υπηρεσιών παρακολούθησης της LG. 

Απλά απενεργοποιήστε την οθόνη, περιμένετε 5 δευτερόλεπτα. 
Στη συνέχεια, πατήστε και κρατήστε πατημένο το κουμπί μενού. 
Με πατημένο το κουμπί μενού, πατήστε το κουμπί τροφοδοσίας. 
Η οθόνη θ΄ ανάψει. 
Απελευθερώστε το κουμπί μενού. 
Στη συνέχεια, πατήστε ξανά το μενού και θα πάρετε το ΄΄μυστικό μενού΄΄. 

Από το site :
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...l-name.182733/
Επίσης από το site : http://www.lg.com/gr.support/manuals...005&subCateId=
κατέβασε τ΄ εγχειρίδιο χρήσης της M227WD και στη σελίδα 40 θα διαβάσεις για τον ενισχυτή Booster που πρέπει ν΄ ενεργοποιήσεις στο service menu για καλλίτερη
απολαβή σήματος.
Τέλος ελπίζω η περιοχή σου να μην ανήκει στους περίπου 4000 οικισμούς που δεν βλέπουν το ψηφιακό σήμα που εκπέμπει η Digea και που η Εθνική Επιτροπή ΤΗΛΕΠ/ΝΙΩΝ
& ΤΑΧ/ΜΕΙΩΝ κάνει Δημόσια Διαβούλευση μέχρι 03/06/2018 για την τηλεοπτική αποκατάσταση, (βλέπε in.gr).
Φιλικά.   
          Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

Papas00zas (29-05-18)

----------


## Papas00zas

Ψηφιακή τηλεόραση....σαν το άλλο με τον Τοτό ένα πράμα....

----------


## EMUDELTA

Φίλε Δημήτρης Καρουσης σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες που μου έστειλες, αν και πλέον η τηλεόραση ξανά μπήκε στην αποθήκη, πάντως με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα το ξανά ψάξω. Νάσαι καλά κι εσύ και όλοι όσοι προσπάθησαν να βοηθήσουν, ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------

